# Hcg



## zigmanstank (Mar 9, 2012)

I have 5000 iu of HCG. Can someone tell me how to mix for 500iu twice a week. Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 9, 2012)

Peptide calculator


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Peptide calculator



That's what I was going to say


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2012)

I usually mix with 2ml bac water. 500 ius would be on the 20 mark.


----------



## gamma (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^^^ this


----------

